# Mail Problem beim senden und empfangen



## MichaelLo (19. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen Ubuntu 12.04 Server aufgesetzt nach eurem Tutorial: The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Wenn ich mit SquirrelMail eine Mail versenden möchte erscheint: 
*ERROR:Message not sent. Server replied: *

aber auch sonst nicht mehr...


die letzten Zeilen im Mail Log schauen so aus: 


```
Apr 19 01:54:44 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[21832]: SSL_accept  error from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]: Connection timed out
Apr 19 01:54:44 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[21832]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Apr 19 01:54:44 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[21832]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Apr 19 01:54:59 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[22515]: connect from maile-ed.linkedin.com[199.101.162.60]
Apr 19 01:55:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[21832]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Apr 19 01:55:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[21832]: SSL_accept  error from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]: lost connection
Apr 19 01:55:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[21832]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Apr 19 01:55:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[21832]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
```
das Mail Warn Log zeigt gar nichts an...


und die letzten Zeilen im Mail Error Log schauen so aus: 




```
Apr 18 04:14:11 dedi-nl-802361 dovecot: imap(admin@meinedomain.com):  Error:  open(/var/vmail/meinedomain.com/admin/Maildir/.Sent/dovecot.index.cache)  failed: Permission denied (euid=5000(vmail) egid=5000(vmail) missing +w  perm: /var/vmail/meinedomain.com/admin/Maildir/.Sent/dovecot.index.cache,  UNIX perms appear ok (ACL/MAC wrong?))
Apr 18 04:15:19  dovecot: last message repeated 4 times
Apr 18 05:06:29 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[5820]: (05820-14) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Apr 18 05:06:29 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[5821]: (05821-13) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Apr 18 06:34:37 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[5821]: (05821-14) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Apr 18 18:39:09 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[5820]: (05820-15) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Apr 18 18:42:09 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[5821]: (05821-16) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Apr 18 18:45:09 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[5820]: (05820-18) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Apr 18 18:56:08 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[5820]: (05820-20) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Apr 19 00:57:44 dedi-nl-802361 amavis[32612]: (32612-02) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
```
und hier noch das System Log

```
Apr 19 02:45:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[28383]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Apr 19 02:45:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[28383]: SSL_accept  error from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]: lost connection
Apr 19 02:45:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[28383]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Apr 19 02:45:01 dedi-nl-802361 postfix/smtps/smtpd[28383]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Apr 19 02:45:01 dedi-nl-802361 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Apr 19 02:45:01 dedi-nl-802361 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
```
könnte mir bitte jemand helfen was da los ist...!!! Danke euch schon jetzt...!!!


----------



## MichaelLo (19. Apr. 2013)

da immer wieder der SSL_accept error auftaucht habe ich das mal durchgearbeitet: 
Securing Your ISPConfig 3 Installation With A Free Class1 SSL Certificate From StartSSL | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

aber der chrome Browser meldet immer noch: 
Es kann keine sichere Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden. Möglicherweise liegt ein Problem mit dem Server vor oder es ist ein Client-Authentifizierungszertifikat erforderlich, das Sie nicht haben.Fehler 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL-Protokollfehler

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich mit StartSSL jetzt auch diesen Fehler im Mail Log habe...


```
[COLOR=#777777][FONT=Helvetica][COLOR=Black]Apr 19 12:50:01 dedi-nl-802361 dovecot: config: Warning: NOTE: You can  get a new clean config file with: doveconf -n > dovecot-new.conf
Apr 19 12:50:01 dedi-nl-802361 dovecot: config: Warning: Obsolete  setting in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:10: ssl_ca_file has been replaced  by ssl_ca = <file
[/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR]
```


----------



## MichaelLo (19. Apr. 2013)

Ha, lesen bildet...

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...stfix-dovecot-isp-config-3-a-6316/index2.html



Zitat von Till:


> Du ast Dich bei den Kommentaren in der master.cf vertan. entferne mal das # vor den Zeilen:
> 
> #submission inet n - - - - smtpd
> 
> ...


meine Logs haben zwar immer noch ein paar Errors aber der Versand und Empfang der Mails funktioniert schon mal


----------



## MichaelLo (19. Apr. 2013)

mit dem hier funktioniert jetzt auch das Mail warn log: Fix for mail.warn absent Ubuntu 11.04 - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------

